
Researchers report high performance solid-state sodium-ion battery - rbanffy
https://phys.org/news/2019-04-high-solid-state-sodium-ion-battery.html
======
perlgeek
How many reported battery breakthrough reports do we have per year? 20? 50?
It's hardly worth digging into them anymore, unless you have a vested
interested in that topic.

------
ChuckMcM
Per the article, this will replace Lithium ion if they can get the same energy
density, cost point, _and fewer fires /explosions_. Flammability is the
current downside for LiON batteries.

I'm not going to hold my breath but the organic cathode does look promising.

~~~
amluto
I don’t think it’s a credible candidate for better energy density. Lithium
ions are small and light. There are plenty of applications for which energy
per unit price is more important, though.

------
mpsslh
I believe once someone solve the price point issue, most industries(not sure
about airliners) will change to solid state batteries.

